# Glitch/bug



## wbf610 (Nov 23, 2018)

every few days, I get redirected to some kind of site that says I won something, congrats, etc.  not sure if it’s intended, or there is a bug somewhere.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 23, 2018)

We do not use redirects. Usually this is the result of a spyware or malware on your computer. I would recommend running a scan of the pc. If it persist let me know


----------



## Co4ch D4ve (Nov 23, 2018)

I had that too. It is a bug in the adds. I haven’t had it since I became a member.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 23, 2018)

If this happens again if you can pay attention to which ad it is we can have it removed from the mix.


----------



## wbf610 (Nov 23, 2018)

Ok, just checked back.  I’m using my iPhone when it happens, and just had three pop when I clicked this thread.  Screen shots below, Web address visible.


----------



## wbf610 (Nov 23, 2018)

I haven’t directly clicked on any adds.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 23, 2018)

Thanks we will get this reported.


----------



## wbf610 (Nov 23, 2018)

Shouldn’t be a spyware or malware issue on the iPhone, correct?


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 23, 2018)

Do you have games on your phone ? Games can cause that to happen .


----------



## dr k (Nov 23, 2018)

I made a thread on the four virus scareware awhile back and it was only on my android Gs7 it would pop up. I had to become a premier member then it instantly stopped.


----------



## wbf610 (Nov 23, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> Do you have games on your phone ? Games can cause that to happen .


Like three old games.  Nothing newer, if that matters.

And it just popped up again.  This time, the address stayed when I hit back.


----------



## wbf610 (Nov 23, 2018)

Now it’s happening in every thread I click on.   :mad:

May have to take a break here.


----------



## Co4ch D4ve (Nov 23, 2018)

It got really bad on my iPad too. As Dr K said in his post, I joined as a premier member and the problem went away immediately. It is definitely in the adds.


----------



## wbf610 (Dec 23, 2018)

Need to look into premier, it’s happening so often it’s impossible to do anything.


----------

